# Nashville Mayor



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone seen where the mayor of Nashville got popped for having a two year long affair with her head of securiy? 

Looks like they spent a boatload of taxpayer money traveling all over the world together too.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Shes a skunk

And now shes in damage control mode.

I feel sorry for her family.

Did you hear her I just a person and all people make mistakes speech. 


Gag me with a bulldozer!


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Apparently her husband wants to stay married, why is a mystery. Poor guy. He'll never be able to really get over this.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

It was a mistake. 

A two year long mistake complete with a trip to Greece.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

thummper said:


> Apparently her husband wants to stay married, why is a mystery. Poor guy. He'll never be able to really get over this.


Every politicians spouse stays in the beginning, it's bad press to file for divorce till the "scandal" dies down. 

The travel on government cash will end her career, the voting public will overlook affairs but hearing about supposed business trips to Europe and all over the states tends to annoy people especially at tax time.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> Shes a skunk


Trying to figure out if that's a typo or not. Either would apply, though.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

3putt said:


> Trying to figure out if that's a typo or not. Either would apply, though.


Typo...


I get it no it was not a typo but your right either would apply.>


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

honcho said:


> Every politicians spouse stays in the beginning, it's bad press to file for divorce till the "scandal" dies down.
> 
> The travel on government cash will end her career, the voting public will overlook affairs but hearing about supposed business trips to Europe and all over the states tends to annoy people especially at tax time.


yeah, Spitzer's wife eventually left him. What's going on with the governor of Missouri?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

thummper said:


> Apparently her husband wants to stay married, why is a mystery. Poor guy. He'll never be able to really get over this.


It's why they are married to someone like that in the first place. It's a whole dynamic thing.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

sokillme said:


> It's why they are married to someone like that in the first place. It's a whole dynamic thing.


Some people like and need drama.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

sokillme said:


> It's why they are married to someone like that in the first place. It's a whole dynamic thing.


Some people always have to skate uphill!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Submissive or very passive personalities attract dominant or very assertive personalities. Passive men get cheated on.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

thummper said:


> Apparently her husband wants to stay married, why is a mystery. Poor guy. He'll never be able to really get over this.


 Although the cheating mayor said that her husband was committed to the marriage, the cheated on husband was noticeably not by her side during the press conference. Also, she did not sound very remorseful during the press conference, calling it a mistake she made because she is only human.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I feel for the innocent victims in all of this. The spouses and the children have their names and faces flashed in the media. The humiliation of the entire thing must be stomach turning. Says a whole lot about keeping your powder dry if you are a public official. Remember Marion Barry? Rob Ford? John Edwards? Anthony Wiener? Not to mention just about everyone being outed by the Me Too movement. Yeah. If you want to be in the public eye, keep it in your pants, at least until you are out of office.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Taxman said:


> I feel for the innocent victims in all of this. The spouses and the children have their names and faces flashed in the media. The humiliation of the entire thing must be stomach turning. Says a whole lot about keeping your powder dry if you are a public official. Remember Marion Barry? Rob Ford? John Edwards? Anthony Wiener? Not to mention just about everyone being outed by the Me Too movement. Yeah. If you want to be in the public eye, keep it in your pants, at least until you are out of office.


It's a problem when that is sometimes the reason why they go into the public eye.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Anyone seen where the mayor of Nashville got popped for having a two year long affair with her head of securiy?
> 
> Looks like they spent a boatload of taxpayer money traveling all over the world together too.


Just saw her press conference.

It was weird as it was all about her. Singer Joan Armatrading had something out that sums the mayor up very well. "Me, Myself, I" it was called.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

When I read the article I thought "How's the husband supposed to compete with her getting her jollies in all these overseas locations FREE of charge"

She took NINE trips with just her "bodyguard".

That's NINE honeymoons for the WS.

Xcuse me, I gotta go brush my teeth, I threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I too noticed that her BH, despite her claim he was committed to the M, was no where to be seen also.

I have my doubts that things are anywhere near as stable as she is trying to portray it.

Very telling to me was this fact.....

She started her A with this POS cop apparently just before her son died of a drug overdose.....scumbag OM was the one who broke the news to her.

Once her BH gets over the shock of discovery, it is going to hit him that while they were supposedly going through this horrible tragedy as parents, she was off screwing her POSOM.....

And I know there are no facts indicating her son knew of the A, and of course addicts like the mayor’s son are always one fix away from a horrible OD like that.....but if I were a BH who discovered my WW was in a fresh and new A just literal weeks before my son died of a drug overdose, the question of whether he had discovered his mom’s adultery and if that played a part in the tragedy, whether intentionally or due to an accident while trying to mask the pain, would be front and center in my mind....

Even with no facts or evidence, I would be tortured by these ‘what ifs’ given the timing of the A and the OD....

And even leaving that aside, I don’t think I could get past the fact that in the midst of the most horrible time for parents to live through, my WW was off having sex with this POSOM.....

Once the shock wears off, I would not be surprised if Mayor Barry’s BH comes to similar conclusions......

I doubt this will be the final result.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

One thought I just had was maybe husband's lawyer agreed he will lay low for a better deal in the divorce.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

Somewhere there is a man still trying to deal with the death of his son who has just had horrible suspicions about his wife confirmed. After finally having an incredibly difficult set of conversations with another man's wife. Who is also in her own type of hell. And now they both have the humiliation of a million eyes and ears on their pain. 

The policeman's record seemed exemplary up until now. I hope he considers the fact that now he will always be remembered for this last crap rather than a lifetime of service worth whatever he got out of the affair.

And as for the mayor. Well - it took balls to stand there and call 2 year's worth of lies, deceit and deliberate decisions a "mistake". Not much else good that I can scratch out of that dirt to say.

****ing WS's. Have the foresight of an amoeba.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Taxman said:


> I feel for the innocent victims in all of this. The spouses and the children have their names and faces flashed in the media. The humiliation of the entire thing must be stomach turning. Says a whole lot about keeping your powder dry if you are a public official. Remember Marion Barry? Rob Ford? John Edwards? Anthony Wiener? Not to mention just about everyone being outed by the Me Too movement. Yeah. If you want to be in the public eye, keep it in your pants, at least until you are out of office.


I think you'll find in this case the mayor's child died recently, and here's the kicker, guess who was the first one to notify her that her child had died.. yes the OM.

The OM was banging her and the OM was the first to comfort her when she got the news her son had died. The BS will know that forever and he still stays.

That's on him.


----------



## OutofRetirement (Nov 27, 2017)

Why call a press conference to come clean, then not answer any questions?

"When did the affair end?"

"It's over."

"When did it end?"

"It's over."

"When did it end?"

"It was over when I said it was over."

Guess what? It's not over, she's still in contact with other man, still cheating. It's clear as the body languague, her defiant attitude, and the looks on her face. Sometimes lies are obvious.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

3putt said:


> Trying to figure out if that's a typo or not. Either would apply, though.


*With all due respect and apologies to the kingdom of skunks, they would seriously beg that the spelling be immediately changed to "skank," so as not to impugn their own integrity!*


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> What's going on with the governor of Missouri?


Don't know, but he has shown himself to be a dirt bag that can't be trusted. What a darn shame.

As for the *******s that have affairs on the taxpayer dime, their spouses should all hold public press conferences to trash them and toss their asses to the curb.

You can bet your last penny, if it was me, it would get very public, very fast, and very very ugly! A cheating spouse does not necessarily reflect badly on their BS.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Windwalker said:


> Don't know, but he has shown himself to be a dirt bag that can't be trusted. What a darn shame.
> 
> As for the *******s that have affairs on the taxpayer dime, their spouses should all hold public press conferences to trash them and toss their asses to the curb.
> 
> You can bet your last penny, if it was me, it would get very public, very fast, and very very ugly! A cheating spouse does not necessarily reflect badly on their BS.


*A cheating spouse's selfish and sordid actions unfortunately only reflect on themselves and the people who know of their actions and either directly or indirectly still offer them their placating support! In my book, those supporting folks are not one scintilla better than the cheaters themselves!

And I truly believe that there already is a "sympathetic" forum for cheating spouses, their supporters, and such similar "trailer park trash" ~ they call it The Jerry Springer Show! *


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Where is the customary outrage about her predatory sexual behavior and coercion of a subordinate?? Oh yeah, I forgot. 

Hurumph!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> One thought I just had was maybe husband's lawyer agreed he will lay low for a better deal in the divorce.


I think you are spot on. I think the lawyers are already talking. She will be a divorced woman either right before her term is up or shortly after. No way her husband is taking this lying down.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

VermiciousKnid said:


> I think it's cute that she said she's prayed about this situation and that she knows God forgives her. Isn't that special.
> 
> I don't waste my time with religion but when I think about all the religions out there I think if I did want to waste my time with it I'd definitely choose Christianity. It's a really sweet deal. You can do anything and everything you want. Behave absolutely horrifically. All you have to do is apologize to the man upstairs and all is automatically forgiven. No wonder these Christians are such horrible human beings. In their religion they can do the most horrific things imaginable and as long as they say they're sorry, they still get into some type of post-life paradise.
> 
> Most of the other mainstream religions don't work that way. Behave like an a-hole and you burn for all eternity. I'm surprised anyone would join those religions when Christianity is so much easier to live by.


Don't lump all Christians together. There are good and bad Christians, just like there are good and bad Muslims and good and bad Jews. I know just many very upstanding, very moral and ethical Christians who walk their talk and who would look on what this mayor is doing with horror. This mayor is not a Christian. She may have been raised with the moniker, but she never absorbed the principals. 

And I think you are wrong. ALL mainstream religions have their hypocrites and wolves. All religions have fanatics and scammers. Even the Buddhists.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I think you are spot on. I think the lawyers are already talking. She will be a divorced woman either right before her term is up or shortly after. No way her husband is taking this lying down.


He lost his son and he lost his wife.

He is in mourning and in shock.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Where is the customary outrage about her predatory sexual behavior and coercion of a subordinate?? Oh yeah, I forgot.
> 
> Hurumph!


No...it only goes one way. Men are not allowed in the ME TOO movement.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> He lost his son and he lost his wife.
> 
> He is in mourning and in shock.


Yep, and when that shock wears off you are going to see one very pissed off man.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

VermiciousKnid said:


> I think it's cute that she said she's prayed about this situation and that she knows God forgives her. Isn't that special.
> 
> I don't waste my time with religion but when I think about all the religions out there I think if I did want to waste my time with it I'd definitely choose Christianity. It's a really sweet deal. You can do anything and everything you want. Behave absolutely horrifically. All you have to do is apologize to the man upstairs and all is automatically forgiven. No wonder these Christians are such horrible human beings. In their religion they can do the most horrific things imaginable and as long as they say they're sorry, they still get into some type of post-life paradise.
> 
> Most of the other mainstream religions don't work that way. Behave like an a-hole and you burn for all eternity. I'm surprised anyone would join those religions when Christianity is so much easier to live by.


They may say that but that is not how Christianity works. I get that you are not one, and I am not trying to proselytize but these type of people are just wrong and it should be said.

Forgiveness doesn't mean lack of consequences. It also doesn't mean their won't be punishment. Just because they say it doesn't make it so, in the sense that from a christian point of view God will still have his vengeance, he has to because that is how this world is set up. If anything for a person who understands their beliefs, it may even be harder. Much of the focus is on how truly evil these actions are, no running away from it. For me I see God like this, your kid does something bad, says they are sorry, the parent accepts the child's apology but a good parent still punishes them. The punishment is necessary and for their benefit in the long run. God is not a pass to get out of jail free. The people you talk about are not living Christianity and really have just compounded their problem because they are going to find out soon enough that what they clung so desperately for (lack of consequences) is not real. Life doesn't work that way, even for the most devoted. 

This women's career, and possibly her marriage are over. Her kids and the whole world know. Both of these people will be remembered first and foremost for this affair. When you do a search on their names this is what will come up. When their great grand kids do a search on their name this is what will come up. The person who commits adultery is always an adulterer as long as they live on this earth. Like murderer or rapist. The title sticks, their whole lives become defined by that in some way. For most it's a dividing line in their life. The ones who stay married and build some kind of life with the BS are always affected in some ways as their relationship is shaped by this. I think they all know deep down in their heart that they never had the relationship they could have.

Yes some don't realize this but a person like that is to be pitied. Their is no way that you can experience the fullness of love when you can treat people this way, because to understand how love works you need to have empathy. Real love is even more about the person you are in love with it's about giving. Think about these are people who profess that their AP be the love of their lives. The love of their life? and they don't even want to give them their whole lives, they give half to their spouse still. Is that some great love? Not to my mind. Would that be someone who you would want to be in love with, someone who can't even commit to you fully? Not as I see it. Great love is when you build your entire being around one another. That is happily ever after that everyone strives for. People who have affairs are never going to have a relationship like that, yet the desperately want it. They are not capable it though, like a person who wants to be in the major leagues but is stuck playing a pickup game. A good reason why you shouldn't waste your time with them by the way. 

Look from Biblical tradition, Adam and Eve sinned, God forgave them, but what got better for them, nothing it was all downhill? David sinned, God forgave him, his life was a horror story from that point forward. I can't think of one person in the bible who didn't have to suffer the consequence of their actions. The only consequence that was taken away was the eternal one. The best you get is you don't go through it alone. If you get it you understand that the consequences are what you deserve so you can face them will resolve, at least you don't feel like a victim. If you really get it you get the chance to make amends and feel a little better about it. So it's not a get out of jail free card. You can say "I can fly" but imagine then jumping off the roof. You are still going to have the same end-result. This is how I see these people. They can say it whatever they want they are going to suffer all the same, and then they get the disillusion of realizing that their religion isn't what they thought, and there is no escape. Just one more failure to understand how the world works.

Now where Christianity is good is for the BS. God can heal those people. Those people can still have a great life, and the act of forgiveness can really help with that. But I think it's easier for him to do it if they just move on. If you read scriptures about adultery it's very clear that Gods position is to move on. In fact in the Bible HE did just that.

Jeremiah 3:8


> I gave faithless Israel her certificate of divorce and sent her away because of all her adulteries. Yet I saw that her unfaithful sister Judah had no fear; she also went out and committed adultery.


How misguided are Christians who say God hates divorce in this circumstance when he says he himself divorced in these circumstances.

Also - 

Proverbs 7



> Now then, my sons, listen to me; pay attention to what I say. 25 Do not let your heart turn to her ways or stray into her paths. 26 Many are the victims she has brought down; her slain are a mighty throng. 27 Her house is a highway to the grave, leading down to the chambers of death.


Verse 27 to me doesn't make her sound like a good choice going forward does it? This doesn't sound to me like he advises people to stay with their cheating spouses. I think quite the opposite. He talks about forgiveness, and he warns about staying with them. If you are going to stay that is on you. 

There is a post on SI right now where people 30-40 years in are talking about still suffering, that is the death he is talking about. A death to hope.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is the latest news report, although I pause at calling Yahoo News news. 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/nashville-mayor-megan-barry-admits-084825122.html


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> When I read the article I thought "How's the husband supposed to compete with her getting her jollies in all these overseas locations FREE of charge"
> 
> She took NINE trips with just her "bodyguard".
> 
> ...


*She sounds about as busy as my RSXW ~ she had as many, if not more, honeymoons than that with her ex-BF's all while we were still married and I was so in love with her at the time that I didn't really have the first damned clue!

Now that's she's remarried, I just wonder who she's cheating on her new hubby with! From the specter of evidence past, don't you figure that those loins of hers absolutely has to be getting rather itchy by now?*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Here is the latest news report, although I pause at calling Yahoo News news.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/nashville-mayor-megan-barry-admits-084825122.html


*With as much putting the putter in the hole that she did, I'm surprised that far better coverage wasn't offered up by the folks over at Yahoo Sports!*


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> No...it only goes one way. Men are not allowed in the ME TOO movement.


How about we just flip that around a little and agree that being a **** (to rhyme with sick) requires no specific genitalia?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So this is what the OM said...



> For his own part, Forrest issued a statement through his lawyer expressing regret for the affair but denying any professional impropriety. *"I deeply regret that my professional relationship with Mayor Barry turned into a personal one," Forrest said in the statement. ”At no time did I ever violate my oath as a police office or engage in actions that would abuse the public trust*."


:surprise:

Is he serious?

Helping destroy a city leader's marriage and making a mockery of her office isn't abusing the public trust? Is he serious?


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

Amplexor said:


> Where is the customary outrage about her predatory sexual behavior and coercion of a subordinate?? Oh yeah, I forgot.
> 
> Hurumph!


I agree that this area is peppered with so many double standards and false equivalencies, it's sometimes almost impossible to see a straight line through it ... but:

If a decorated, senior police officer in his late 50's does not have the confidence/strength/platform to effectively rebuff the unwelcome advances of a publicly-appointed official who is both younger and physically weaker (and presumably less well decorated), then our society has issues that marches and social media campaigns are never going to fix. (So then we may as well just ignore the Me-tooers - because then they're pretty much shouting into a force 10 hurricane.)


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Mizzbak said:


> If a decorated, senior police officer in his late 50's does not have the confidence/strength/platform to effectively rebuff the unwelcome advances of a publicly-appointed official


So if a male does not rebuff such advances, he's spineless. If a female doesn't, she's a victim. I see.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I almost threw up in my mouth when she said it was a mistake. What, did he trip and fall and his **** went in your vagina? I was laughing at the fact that she would not give a definitive date as to when it ended. and, I'm just going to say it. Jesus cheaters are the absolute worst. God will forgive me But Nashville doesn't have to. Gross.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I have been involved in politics since I was 17. This is interesting in the current political milieu. First, this is an infidelity of a FEMALE politician. I cannot remember offhand something of this nature. Second, unless she really works on rehabilitating her image, she will be done at the end of her current term. (If I remember, there are party politics at the municipal level in the US.) It would be likely her party would ask her not to run. If I were part of her team, I would probably counsel her to withdraw into the background until the electorate's memory becomes hazy. She will also need time to deal with the detrius. Not many political spouses will stick around after this.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

sokillme said:


> They may say that but that is not how Christianity works. I get that you are not one, and I am not trying to proselytize but these type of people are just wrong and it should be said.
> 
> Forgiveness doesn't mean lack of consequences. It also doesn't mean their won't be punishment. Just because they say it doesn't make it so, in the sense that from a christian point of view God will still have his vengeance, he has to because that is how this world is set up. If anything for a person who understands their beliefs, it may even be harder. Much of the focus is on how truly evil these actions are, no running away from it. For me I see God like this, your kid does something bad, says they are sorry, the parent accepts the child's apology but a good parent still punishes them. The punishment is necessary and for their benefit in the long run. God is not a pass to get out of jail free. The people you talk about are not living Christianity and really have just compounded their problem because they are going to find out soon enough that what they clung so desperately for (lack of consequences) is not real. Life doesn't work that way, even for the most devoted.
> 
> ...



I appreciate this post. I'm definitely not a religious expert but I have read the texts and know that the guidelines to live by definitely say adultery is a no-no. In fact, they say that across all major religions. It's just weird to me that people like this mayor who get caught doing horrible things very often say things like she did. Basically saying yeah I did this horrible thing but God forgives me so all is well.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

Amplexor said:


> So if a male does not rebuff such advances, he's spineless. If a female doesn't, she's a victim. I see.


Nope. 

I simply think that it is more likely that, in this specific situation, the affair was consensual. Not morally right. But consensual. Because I find it hard to imagine a man of that "stature" being coerced into a physical relationship that he didn't want. On account of his age, seniority and decorations and all. (Granted this is my opinion as a middle-aged woman who once watched "The Bodyguard".) But I'm standing by my comment that if a female mayor could coerce a man of his experience, age and seniority into having an affair he didn't want to have, then society has a larger problem than the Me-Tooers are ever going to be able to address. And I would never call any victim of sexual harassment spineless. 

FWIW, in a similar situation, I wouldn't automatically see a female subordinate as a victim either. Unless she was half his age, half his size and/or in a position where she was or could be economically disadvantaged/manipulated by him. And he had previously demonstrated himself to be an ass with women in general. (Cue the Me-Tooers). But I will say that the burden of proof in her case would be a little lighter for me. But that's because long ago, I had to gently and politely rebuff a reasonably pleasant, but very drunk young man who thought he was entitled to put his arms around me and try to dance with me because he was feeling happy. I wanted to tell him to **** off. But I was alone and he was much taller than me. And much stronger than me. So I had to use my brain and ask him nicely to let me go. My brother is 6'3". He has never really paid attention to drunk students, male or otherwise. Because he doesn't have to.

Out of curiosity, imagine if the mayor was male and the chief of his security was also male, and they had an affair - where both of them were already committed elsewhere (you can pick the orientation of their pre-existing relationships). Would you still assume that the subordinate was the victim of predatory behaviour? That he was spineless because he was coerced into a sexual affair? Or would you be more likely to see this simply as immoral, consensual behaviour?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Mizzbak said:


> Out of curiosity, imagine if the mayor was male and the chief of his security was also male, and they had an affair - where both of them were already committed elsewhere (you can pick the orientation of their pre-existing relationships). Would you still assume that the subordinate was the victim of predatory behaviour? That he was spineless because he was coerced into a sexual affair? Or would you be more likely to see this simply as immoral, consensual behaviour?


Any time there are sexual relations between a superior and subordinate it is highly possible that coercion takes place. My point is that it is viewed differently by most in society. The responses from her constituents were revolting. "She made a mistake" or "we're all human". In the male scenario i.e. Robert Bentley and many others, a public virtual pillory was immediately called for.

As a formerly BS myself, they can all swing in the wind as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> So this is what the OM said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think we have any right to become involved in the personal lives of politicians. Mostly because it distracts from the real issues. Whatever happened between them personally is for them and their BS's to sort out. I'd agree with him if he didn't go on taxpayer funded trips. For me, going on taxpayer funded trips together was when he crossed the line and abused the public trust.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When people realize that the men and women putting themselves forward for public office are the last people on earth that we should have representing us,we may get the politicians we need rather than the ones we deserve.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

Amplexor said:


> As a formerly BS myself, they can all swing in the wind as far as I'm concerned.


You will have zero argument from me on that. 
I sometimes feel that the contempt I feel for almost every other WS is a tad hypocritical given the fact that I am willing to pursue reconciliation with my husband ... and no longer feel that contempt for him. But then I think, what do I (and they) care, I'm not married to any of the others.



Amplexor said:


> Any time there are sexual relations between a superior and subordinate it is highly possible that coercion takes place. My point is that it is viewed differently by most in society. The responses from her constituents were revolting. "She made a mistake" or "we're all human". In the male scenario i.e. Robert Bentley and many others, a public virtual pillory was immediately called for.


I agree that any superior-subordinate sexual relationship is very much non-ideal (even if it is not adulterous) because of the possibility of coercion/favouritism etc.

But I do think that one needs to be fair and deconvolute what the crime/injury apparently committed in each situation is (especially if you want to compare them): 
Did the superior use their position to coerce/manipulate the weaker party into an unwanted relationship? Which is, no question about it, sexual harassment and should be punishable by law. 
Did the superior take advantage of their office/power to enable the adulterous affair (or their partner) ito money or time spent, systems and processes manipulated? Perhaps slightly harder to prove, but also clearly wrong. But perhaps not demonstrably illegal?
Did they simply offend some of us into thinking that they are morally unfit for office - on account of being an adulterous person. In which case, is it worth asking how relevant that character flaw is to their ability to carry out their duties? Harder question ... and pragmatically, the answer probably depends on who the alternative is. 

I didn't follow the Bentley case closely. But from what I saw, the focus of public scorn was around the second type of abuse of power, rather than in an accusation of sexual harassment. I did not read anything that indicated his affair was not consensual. And, to be fair in this case, both the mayor and her paramour have released press statements indicating that their relationship was consensual. I suspect that further scrutiny and scorn is still to come for Mayor Barry around how she conducted her affair whilst in office. And that is regardless of her gender. And should objectively come from an analysis of the extent to which she did abuse her power to travel the world with her affair partner and enjoy his "overtime".


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> I almost threw up in my mouth when she said it was a mistake. What, did he trip and fall and his **** went in your vagina? I was laughing at the fact that she would not give a definitive date as to when it ended. and, I'm just going to say it. Jesus cheaters are the absolute worst. God will forgive me But Nashville doesn't have to. Gross.


I would bet money that the A was going on right up until it was exposed......

Notice the POSOM cop retired HOURS before the Mayor’s initial statement......

I bet they were caught within the past couple days....

And certainly makes her assertions that her BH is committed to the M even more self-serving and disgusting......He JUST had his entire world rocked, and if the countless unfortunate threads on infidelity boards are any guide, nearly EVERY BS has no clue if they should D or R in those first few days.....

Yeah....a few jump straight to R in an instant......but that isn’t too common.

So Madame Mayor claiming her BH is all in while he is probably still reeling is another example of her selfishness IMO.....she goes out and publicly speaks for him while he is probably still in shock.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Taxman said:


> I have been involved in politics since I was 17. This is interesting in the current political milieu. First, this is an infidelity of a FEMALE politician. I cannot remember offhand something of this nature. Second, unless she really works on rehabilitating her image, she will be done at the end of her current term. (If I remember, there are party politics at the municipal level in the US.) It would be likely her party would ask her not to run. If I were part of her team, I would probably counsel her to withdraw into the background until the electorate's memory becomes hazy. She will also need time to deal with the detrius. Not many political spouses will stick around after this.


It is not as common, but she is definitely not the first female politician to either be busted in or accused of having an A.

There were the two married Tea Party state legislators in Michigan caught a couple years ago.....they started their A right after being elected...

LMAO.....and they tried to deflect suspicion of their A by releasing a FAKE accusation against the male legislator of having a HOMOSEXUAL affair that he then grandstanded on publicly in outrage since he was a ‘born-again’ Christian.....something the woman claimed to be as well.

And in the strongly rumored, but still officially denied....

Nikki Haley was accused of having an A with a conservative blogger while governor of South Carolina.....and the accuser was the AP himself who actually supported her politically....

He claimed he was admitting it to ‘get ahead’ of the steady drip of rumors about it that were leaking out during her initial gubernatorial campaign....he said the steady ‘drip’ of details would end up hurting her chances as they approached Election Day, so he was coming out and admitting it to put the story to rest.....

Nikki Haley herself denied her OM’s admission, and still denies she cheated til this day......despite the fact that he gave specific details of encounters and dates to (in his view) end the speculation.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Funny, the allegation wrapped in a touch of mystery is in Wolff's book, and links the current UN ambassador to POTUS. Egads! Scandal!!!. Gone are the days when a sex scandal would rock a government. The Profumo affair in the UK comes to mind. The US? Nothing has rocked the government since Lewinski.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Still sucks that people are so ****ty.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> When people realize that the men and women putting themselves forward for public office are the last people on earth that we should have representing us,we may get the politicians we need rather than the ones we deserve.


 So very true. Is that from Batman? 
I'd love to know who got what dirt on her to confess. You know damn well she didn't do it out of guilt or the kindness of her black heart. Firstly politicians know no guilt and secondly few cheaters do either.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Taxman said:


> Funny, the allegation wrapped in a touch of mystery is in Wolff's book, and links the current UN ambassador to POTUS. Egads! Scandal!!!. Gone are the days when a sex scandal would rock a government. The Profumo affair in the UK comes to mind. The US? Nothing has rocked the government since Lewinski.


Lmao.....yep....and that current UN Secretary?

Nikki Haley

Honestly though.....as disgusting as these cheating scumbags are, there is zero reason to turn a politician’s A into some type of constitutional crisis unless there is some type of serious national security threat (for example the Profumo Affair which involved potential Soviet espionage) or serious criminal corruption or crime (such as the current allegations of threats and blackmail in the Missouri Governor A)

Lacking those....it is really up to the voters to send a message to the POS politician that their career is OVER in the next election, and hopefully they realize from polling and public commentary before that and just accept it is over by resigning.

And if the voters decide to return a cheating POS to office (like South Carolina did with Mark Sanford)?

Well they get the leadership they deserve then.


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> And certainly makes her assertions that her BH is committed to the M even more self-serving and disgusting..........she goes out and publicly speaks for him while he is probably still in shock.


I hope that her husband is just being smart. If you want a divorce you don’t rock the boat because you have leverage for better terms. If you expose everything then your leverage is gone. One the divorce is final you can and should expose everything.

If I were the husband I would be playing nice and getting great terms for the divorce locked down.
My general rule is that if you want to R then you expose to make things real and end the affair.
If you want to D then you shut up and make the WS want to keep you happy. Ask a lawyer how useful that can be.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

If I read correctly, her AP has been married over 28 years, and she's probably the same or close to it. Nonetheless, I'm having a hard time understanding how this happens after investing so many years in a marriage. :scratchhead:.

Most likely her political career will not survive. Or if it does, it will be short term. All thrown away over a piece of a_s. Jesus.....:slap:


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Business trips without spouses seem to elicit fairly dumbass behavior. I was out of town on an audit, some 35 years ago, I was a new father, and absolutely hated being on the road. The partner in charge of the account (a scumbag from the word go) was in the room next to mine. Every night, except this one, he was taking us out to dinner on his expense account, then we would retire to our rooms. I was blowing the budget on long distance from my room to my wife. I got chewed out for a 2 hour call. So what. One night, we were on our own. I went back to my room, ordered a pizza, and watched a hockey game on the tube while on the phone with my wife. Did I say, I hated business travel? So, about 10, there is a knock at my door. A very sexily dressed lady is looking for Mike. I say sorry, I'm not Mike, he's next door. She says thanks, and moves down the hall to the boss' door. One brief peek, and she is inside. So, at 10:05 I am back on the phone to my wife, giving her the blow by blow. All I'm hearing through the receiver, "Do you hear anything??? How was she dressed?? Do you really think she was a prostitute??? (Why do women want to hear the nitty gritty?) For the balance of my employment with the firm, Mike went out of his way to make sure I was treated well. When he lost his position with the firm, I pretty much moved on.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> So this is what the OM said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lot more of this story that has not come out yet......


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh yeah, Chuck. The really juicy stuff hasn't been broached yet, but it will....count on it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I find it interesting how Barry's husband Bruce is never mentioned. This article deals with the need for forgiveness from the public and young girls who look to Barry as a role model (?). 

wgrz.com | Mayor Megan Barry wants to earn Nashville's forgiveness. Experts say that isn't up to her.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

thummper said:


> Oh yeah, Chuck. The really juicy stuff hasn't been broached yet, but it will....count on it.


I think maybe one of the reasons Bruce has made no public statements is because his wife's handlers have already dug up dirt on him to blackmail him with and keep him quiet.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> So very true. Is that from Batman?
> * I'd love to know who got what dirt on her to confess.* You know damn well she didn't do it out of guilt or the kindness of her black heart. Firstly politicians know no guilt and secondly few cheaters do either.


It was either Bruce or the OM's wife gathered the intel and was getting ready to go public with it. And I would venture further to bet that both Bruce and the OMW have gag orders in effect to keep them quiet.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

One brief story. As I said, I hate business travel. The last time my firm put me on the road, I had a backup plan. I brought my wife along unbeknownst to my firm. I booked her and our daughter on a later flight. Since I was all alone on this one, my meals were paid by the firm, I paid for my wife, and daughter's meals and we had a very nice week. I went in and audited from 9 to 12, we'd have lunch, and her and the baby would go out sight seeing, shopping, etc. and then back to work at 1, at 5, we'd be in a very nice suite. My firm really was not interested, and the client could not have cared less. It was also the very last time I travelled for business.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I find it interesting how Barry's husband Bruce is never mentioned. This article deals with the need for forgiveness from the public and young girls who look to Barry as a role model (?).
> 
> wgrz.com | Mayor Megan Barry wants to earn Nashville's forgiveness. Experts say that isn't up to her.


Yep......

Pretty disgusting interview IMO.....

Talking about being sad about the looks of disappointment on the faces of those little girls who saw her as a inspiration.....

But not one word about the looks on the faces of her BH or her other children......

Still trying to ‘politic’.....with no apparent consideration for the fact she just destroyed her M, her family, and forever tainted the memory of her dead son (because for her BH and other kids, the pain of his passing will now ALWAYS be associated with the further pain of her crappy A.....what a nice cherry on top of an already heart-wrenching memory)

If I was in her BH’s shoes, this interview alone would send me straight to the D lawyer....

Unforgivable IMO


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ruh roh! 

https://www.tennessean.com/story/news/local/davidson/2018/02/01/nashville-mayor-megan-barry-police-not-aware-criminal-conduct-affair-robert-forrest/1085487001/

Looks like the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation has opened a case against her for possible misappropriation of public funds.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

And the Nashville Transit Authority has put the kibosh on the efforts to get the city voters to okay floating a bond to pay for a new light rail system. Oh, the house of cards comes tumbling down. 

All because she couldn't keep her legs closed. 

https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/06/politics/megan-barry-affair/index.html


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

bandit.45 said:


> And the Nashville Transit Authority has put the kibosh on the efforts to get the city voters to okay floating a bond to pay for a new light rail system. Oh, the house of cards comes tumbling down.
> 
> All because she couldn't keep her legs closed.
> 
> ...


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

thummper said:


> Apparently her husband wants to stay married, why is a mystery. Poor guy. He'll never be able to really get over this.


They also had one child who died, poor guy.

She should be impeached for the money improperly spent on their love nest vacations together. The head of security was a city employee, he should lose his pension. These local politicians think tax-payer money is nothing, there's to just waste. People in Nashville should let her know that the behavior won't be tolerated.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

bandit.45 said:


> Ruh roh!
> 
> https://www.tennessean.com/story/news/local/davidson/2018/02/01/nashville-mayor-megan-barry-police-not-aware-criminal-conduct-affair-robert-forrest/1085487001/
> 
> Looks like the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation has opened a case against her for possible misappropriation of public funds.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

username77 said:


> They also had one child who died, poor guy.
> 
> She should be impeached for the money improperly spent on their love nest vacations together. The head of security was a city employee, he should lose his pension. These local politicians think tax-payer money is nothing, there's to just waste. People in Nashville should let her know that the behavior won't be tolerated.


And she should be required to pay back all of it out of her own purse.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

When I read the story about the TBI investigation on Bandit’s link......I noticed another story link there about how Mayor Barry attempted to get the daughter of POSOM placed in a government job....

Even if the investigation into taxpayer money doesn’t get her......THIS one almost assuredly will....

So stupid....

Hope her BH hammers her with D papers soon.....

All she appears to be doing is trying to save her political career.....her M and family are destroyed and in shambles and all she can seem to care about is remaining as mayor.....

Even the POSOM had the common sense to immediately retire after they got busted.....


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I think one of the things that depressed me the most when I read the initial story on last Wednesday when this broke was the number of comments, most but not all from women, on the story that said something to the effect of:

So what? Male politicians have been having affairs for years.

And then encouraging her to remain.....

Yes.....many male politicians have been caught in A’s over the years.....

But that doesn’t excuse her or mean she should keep her job/career.....

And just because some of those males have survived as politicians, there have been many others such as Weiner, Edwards, and Spitzer (to name a few) who have had their careers destroyed.....

So why should she get a pass?......Just cause she’s a woman and ‘role-model’ for young girls?

The lack of outrage from some people has been sad.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

Dyokemm said:


> ...And just because some of those males have survived as politicians, there have been many others such as Weiner, Edwards, and Spitzer (to name a few) who have had their careers destroyed.....
> So why should she get a pass?......Just cause she’s a woman and ‘role-model’ for young girls?
> The lack of outrage from some people has been sad.


Anthony Weiner is currently serving time for sexting a 15 year old girl (prosecutors considered charging him with possession of child pornography); he repeatedly spat in the face of his wife's very public forgiveness of his behaviour as he continued to sext and whatnot for YEARS, and he also took suggestive photos of himself in an aroused state with his baby son lying asleep next to him .

John Edwards cheated on his cancer-stricken wife, faked a very public reconciliation with her, continued to cheat on her as her cancer returned, impregnated the mistress he had supposedly given up, used hundreds of thousands dollars of campaign funds to try and pay off/support his mistress ... and also apparently initially tried to deny that the child was his at all.

Eliot Spitzer had liaisons with prostitutes (some of whom were barely adults) over several years (during his time in the AG's office, when he himself prosecuted multiple prostitution rings, and later as governor); he used the name of a close friend as a pseudonym to book the hotels where he had many of these liaisons ... and he has since been recorded making direct death threats against an ex-girlfriend and her parents (not mentioning the genital-stabbing threats here, no, not me).

Mayor Barry is not my mayor. But, if she were my mayor, and standing for re-election, I hope that I would be able to vote for or against her, based on the policies she stood for and her ability put those into practise, rather than on whether I liked her or not. (Which is why any investigations into alleged improper influence and abuse of power clearly need to be very thorough.) I admit that tight now, I would find it very hard to respect her at a personal level because of her recent choices. But I will allow that her future choices and behaviour would, and should, impact on that. But, so far, all that is actually known is that she had a consensual affair with another married person (much like a distressingly large number of extremely powerful men and women all over the world - Marla Maples, anyone?). The rest is still being investigated. And like all characters being assessed in the court of public opinion, I do think it is fair that evidence is heard from both sides. There is really no danger that the naysayers will be shouted down by the "pass-givers". 

But Edwards and Spitzer? They're very clearly Masterclass asses. And IMO, they should never again have access to the power and influence that enabled their previous behaviour. I would note that neither of them "had their careers destroyed" and that each of them is and remains the ONLY person who did that for themselves. And Weiner? Well, I just don't have words.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I have my doubts that we will hear much more on this. If the spin doctors have done their work properly, she will quietly serve out the rest of her term. She will not seek re-election, and if she was strong enough in her party to reach a municipal mayoralty, the likelihood is that she will take a back-room role. Of course, by that time one expects that the husband has moved on, as one cannot possibly fathom going through such a public humiliation and continuing that relationship.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

After I watched the "Mayor's" presser, all I got out of it was...

My bad, soooo sorry, please forgive me... All better Now!


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

RWB said:


> After I watched the "Mayor's" presser, all I got out of it was...
> 
> My bad, soooo sorry, please forgive me... All better Now!


Yeah, I'mmm soooo sorrrry - THAT WE GOT CAUGHT....:crying: And by the way, who in their right mind would want to tag that anyway? :scratchhead: Just sayin.... :banghead:


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

This lady is an extra level of fool. It was foolish to have an affair in the first place. Then it was foolish to use public funds to bring lover boy along on taxpayer funded official trips. Then it was foolish to try to use her influence as mayor to get lover boy's daughter a government job. What's most foolish of all, however, is her refusing to resign. The TBI is going to end up throwing her in prison. If she'd just resign and slink away quietly never to be seen again they'd probably let her slide on the broken laws.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I wouldn't get into politics for love nor money. Politicians are all such narcissistic, dishonest, self-righteous, cheating, lying *******s. Everyone of them, it seems.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

VermiciousKnid said:


> This lady is an extra level of fool. It was foolish to have an affair in the first place. Then it was foolish to use public funds to bring lover boy along on taxpayer funded official trips. Then it was foolish to try to use her influence as mayor to get lover boy's daughter a government job. What's most foolish of all, however, is her refusing to resign. The TBI is going to end up throwing her in prison. If she'd just resign and slink away quietly never to be seen again they'd probably let her slide on the broken laws.


She will end up resigning. Lover boy has been too quiet and out of the limelight since this broke and he's the weak link. He needs his pension and wants to keep all the overtime pay he got so I bet he "spills the beans" to save his own but in this mess to officials. 

Looks like the first several months after election when she traveled she didn't need security but then suddenly did, everyone will assume this was driven by the affair and cook her goose further. The allies she had/has will quickly bail as this unravel's further. Guessing she will avoid prison but she's gonna have to write a big check to do it.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

karole said:


> I wouldn't get into politics for love nor money. Politicians are all such narcissistic, dishonest, self-righteous, cheating, lying *******s. Everyone of them, it seems.


Unfortunately my line of work has had me in business dealings with politicians on a few occasions. I totally agree with you, after a meeting with these people I feel like I need to take a shower. As far as inviting a politician into my home I feel like the rules on vampires. Once you invite them in, you're powerless to stop them.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

honcho said:


> *Looks like the first several months after election when she traveled she didn't need security but then suddenly did, everyone will assume this was driven by the affair and cook her goose further. The allies she had/has will quickly bail as this unravel's further. *Guessing she will avoid prison but she's gonna have to write a big check to do it.


Well...you know...that is what grieving mothers do.

Her husband is home alone grieving the death of their son, and she's off banging her boyfriend in Greece. 

Pig.

http://tucson.com/news/nashville-mayor-often-traveled-without-security-before-affair/article_19065c33-1eec-5213-af01-e3073c401400.html


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

honcho said:


> She will end up resigning. Lover boy has been too quiet and out of the limelight since this broke and he's the weak link. He needs his pension and wants to keep all the overtime pay he got so I bet he "spills the beans" to save his own but in this mess to officials.
> 
> Looks like the first several months after election when she traveled she didn't need security but then suddenly did, everyone will assume this was driven by the affair and cook her goose further. The allies she had/has will quickly bail as this unravel's further. Guessing she will avoid prison but she's gonna have to write a big check to do it.


Ah yes, the honeymoon is over. Bet she thought she had the world by the balls. Well, at least the Sergeant anyway......


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Taxman said:


> I have my doubts that we will hear much more on this. If the *spin doctors *have done their work properly, she will quietly serve out the rest of her term. She will not seek re-election, and if she was strong enough in her party to reach a municipal mayoralty, the likelihood is that she will take a back-room role. Of course, by that time one expects that the husband has moved on, as one cannot possibly fathom going through such a public humiliation and continuing that relationship.







Fitting!

There will be more to come out from this......


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyways, it looks like the Nashville city council has opened their own investigation. 

Nashville mayor's travel, expenses to be inv | WBAL Radio 1090 AM


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

:surprise: Oh oh. Looks like someone's in trouble. 

Search warrants executed against Barry, former security chief - WSMV News 4

"According to the affidavit, authorities believe that Forrest used a police department issued cell phone to take photographs of a nude or partially nude woman, believed to be Barry, on May 15, 2017, and Oct. 18, 2017, while on duty.

Detectives found emails of the pictures were sent to Forrest's work email account and believe he sent them to himself".


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

VermiciousKnid said:


> This lady is an extra level of fool. It was foolish to have an affair in the first place. Then it was foolish to use public funds to bring lover boy along on taxpayer funded official trips. Then it was foolish to try to use her influence as mayor to get lover boy's daughter a government job. What's most foolish of all, however, is her refusing to resign. The TBI is going to end up throwing her in prison. If she'd just resign and slink away quietly never to be seen again they'd probably let her slide on the broken laws.


Hey, looks like your prediction may turn out to be correct. I wouldn't be surprised if they found pics of his custard launcher on her phone as well.:toast:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Well...you know...that is what grieving mothers do.
> 
> Her husband is home alone grieving the death of their son, and she's off banging her boyfriend in Greece.
> 
> ...


How on Earth does someone handle that?

"Gee, honey, sorry about your son. Say, would it be OK if we had sex, any way?"

:wtf:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh the news just gets more disgusting. 

Check out this op-ed from the NYT.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/19/opinion/nashville-mayor-affair.html


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

And now they have found nude pics on the officer's phone that may indicate he took them during duty hours. 

https://patch.com/tennessee/nashville/tbi-nude-photos-mayor-s-bodyguard-s-phone


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

bandit.45 said:


> And now they have found nude pics on the officer's phone that may indicate he took them during duty hours.
> 
> https://patch.com/tennessee/nashville/tbi-nude-photos-mayor-s-bodyguard-s-phone


Careers and pensions thrown away for a **** & *****. Not to mention all of the shame and embarrassment. I just don't get it..


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

bandit.45 said:


> And now they have found nude pics on the officer's phone that may indicate he took them during duty hours.
> 
> https://patch.com/tennessee/nashville/tbi-nude-photos-mayor-s-bodyguard-s-phone


Maybe that'll be the final straw that gets hubby to toss her out on her ass.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Maybe that'll be the final straw that gets hubby to toss her out on her ass.


No I don't think he will. I think he will play nice for now, after she and her handlers agree to let him have a divorce with very favorable terms if he does what he's told. At the end of her term as mayor there will be a news release announcing that the mayor and her husband have filed for a divorce based on "irreconcilable differences", and that they are seeking and "amicable and friendly" divorce and will be parting as friends. Her affair will never be mentioned. He will be dismissed with his university retirement and salary intact, while she will run for re-election, or the next available U.S. Senate seat.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> And now they have found nude pics on the officer's phone that may indicate he took them during duty hours.
> 
> https://patch.com/tennessee/nashville/tbi-nude-photos-mayor-s-bodyguard-s-phone


I find it quite silly at this point that she is refusing to give the pass code for her phone. It's a little late in the game to keep trying to hide things now, 

Good thing she has stated she will fully cooperate with the investigation :scratchhead:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

honcho said:


> I find it quite silly at this point that she is refusing to give the pass code for her phone. It's a little late in the game to keep trying to hide things now,
> 
> Good thing she has stated she will fully cooperate with the investigation :scratchhead:


She's worried they will prove she and OM used public resources for their affair. 

At this point I don't think there is anything they can do to OM. He was vested in his retirement and has left the police force. But her opponents can smear her badly, even if he was the one who did it.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> She's worried they will prove she and OM used public resources for their affair.
> 
> At this point I don't think there is anything they can do to OM. He was vested in his retirement and has left the police force. But her opponents can smear her badly, even if he was the one who did it.


Which is why she should have just come clean right away, quietly cut a deal with this investigation team and fall out of the limelight. Now the sharks smell blood in the water and not only will her career end but she can face even more public humiliation. 

Wonder how long it will be before the photos "accidentally" show up on the internet....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

honcho said:


> Which is why she should have just come clean right away, quietly cut a deal with this investigation team and fall out of the limelight. Now the sharks smell blood in the water and not only will her career end but she can face even more public humiliation.
> 
> *Wonder how long it will be before the photos "accidentally" show up on the internet*....


Hard to say. If the police have the phone...probably never. Unless the cop sent them by text or e-mail and they got intercepted.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

I enjoy the spectacle. I am short on outrage. People do what they do. I have low expectations.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Many folks I talk to in Nashville think she will Teflon her way through this.

I don't agree, but they are sure convinced.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> She's worried they will prove she and OM used public resources for their affair.
> 
> At this point I don't think there is anything they can do to OM. He was vested in his retirement and has left the police force. But her opponents can smear her badly, even if he was the one who did it.


Filing false timesheets and fraudulent travel expense claims are chargeable crimes. They seem to be able to show the photos were taken when he was claiming overtime pay. They both could end up in jail....although a plea deal is most likely. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> I enjoy the spectacle. I am short on outrage. People do what they do. I have low expectations.


As I get older, I am more like this. ...it worries me a bit.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

farsidejunky said:


> Many folks I talk to in Nashville think she will Teflon her way through this.
> 
> I don't agree, but they are sure convinced.


The Tennessee Democratic Party will circle the wagons and call in favors to protect her and spin it as much as they can. I guarantee they are already looking for dirt on her husband to keep him quiet. They probably already found some which is why he’s kept his mouth shut.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

notmyrealname4 said:


> For a while now, I've realized that it's not men or women who feel entitled to do this. It's people who have *power*.
> 
> Historically, men have had all the power. And, for the most part, men still have most of the power. But that's changing.
> 
> And as women get more power, what do you start to see? Weird.



:scratchhead: Well, I suppose we could celebrate evidence of "equal opportunity" wherever we find it.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

farsidejunky said:


> Many folks I talk to in Nashville think she will Teflon her way through this.
> 
> I don't agree, but they are sure convinced.


Everything hasn't come out yet..... "trust me"


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

honcho said:


> Which is why she should have just come clean right away, quietly cut a deal with this investigation team and fall out of the limelight. Now the sharks smell blood in the water and not only will her career end but she can face even more public humiliation.
> 
> Wonder how long it will be before the photos "accidentally" show up on the internet....


Yeah, really. More importantly, what kind of pose did she strike? >


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Chuck71 said:


> Everything hasn't come out yet..... "trust me"


Hey, watch; perhaps it will be revealed that they visited some sex club, or were into something really kinky....:lol:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chuck71 said:


> Everything hasn't come out yet..... "trust me"


Circus clown group sex?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

bandit.45 said:


> Circus clown group sex?


"Property of Klaus" tattoo perhaps?


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

We I read this Nashville Nasty... it's surreal that regardless of income, class status, power... some people will risk "everything" they previously valued in the pursuit of an affair.

Experienced it first-hand in my own marriage and it's still hard to understand.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Circus clown group sex?


I am aware

but can not share

Much it will reveal 

and be yet, another thrill


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Hey, looks like your prediction may turn out to be correct. I wouldn't be surprised if they found pics of his custard launcher on her phone as well.:toast:


I knew this was going to happen and I know how DA's view this stuff. If she had just slunk away in shame this story would be over and no charges would ever be filed. As is, they have him clocked in getting overtime pay while these pictures were being taken. That alone will get them both tossed in jail and disgraced publicly even further. She had to know her political career was over the second this story went public yet she refused to resign. Still does. Who the hell is advising this dumb woman?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Her husband's complete silence is baffling. They must have some kind of dirt on him.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Her husband's complete silence is baffling. They must have some kind of dirt on him.


Or just overcome with depression. ...death of son and cheating wife exposed very publically......most of us would be struggling

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

This whole story is stomach churning. Security Video Shows Mayor, Bodyguard During Early-Morning Cemetery Visits https://www.newschannel5.com/news/n...odyguard-during-early-morning-cemetery-visits


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> She's worried they will prove she and OM used public resources for their affair.


It was likely funded by pole tax.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

VladDracul said:


> It was likely funded by pole tax.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cromer said:


> This whole story is stomach churning. Security Video Shows Mayor, Bodyguard During Early-Morning Cemetery Visits https://www.newschannel5.com/news/n...odyguard-during-early-morning-cemetery-visits


Worse and worse.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I think the next shoe to drop will be confirmation of a rumor I have already read about that is swirling around....

This was not her first A.....there is a rumor she was having an A with a Fireman while on the city council....it supposedly ended just before she had her mayoral run.

I’m wondering how long before the BH finally bails......

Humiliating detail after humiliating detail keeps being revealed about this disgusting situation......at some point one would hope he would remove himself from her fiasco.....

Maybe if this second A is confirmed, that will finally be the straw that breaks the camel’s back.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Dyokemm said:


> I think the next shoe to drop will be confirmation of a rumor I have already read about that is swirling around....
> 
> This was not her first A.....there is a rumor she was having an A with a Fireman while on the city council....it supposedly ended just before she had her mayoral run.
> 
> ...


Fireman? Hey honey, that's a mighty big hose you have.....How about putting out this fire?:wtf:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So....morning knob jobs in the cemetery? How romantic.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> So....morning knob jobs in the cemetery? How romantic.


Back in high school my summer job was setting/cutting headstones. You'd be surprised how many people think a cemetery is a quiet out of the way place for sex.....


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Fireman? Hey honey, that's a mighty big hose you have.....How about putting out this fire?:wtf:


When she regularly exercises and eats rights, it makes her feel like a new man.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like the om wife filed for divorce on Friday. Hope he saved that overtime pay, he's going gave an expensive learning lesson out of this after she cleans him out.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Dyokemm said:


> I think the next shoe to drop will be confirmation of a rumor I have already read about that is swirling around....
> 
> This was not her first A.....there is a rumor she was having an A with a Fireman while on the city council....it supposedly ended just before she had her mayoral run.
> 
> ...


Read this on "Crazy Days and Nights", and that site is usually right. So I guess we will see.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is a pic of the husband, Bruce Berry, if anyone is interested...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

honcho said:


> Looks like the om wife filed for divorce on Friday. Hope he saved that overtime pay, he's going gave an expensive learning lesson out of this after she cleans him out.


Nashville bodyguard's wife asks for divorce after affair | Daily Mail Online


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

From what I can see, old Penny Forrest seems pretty well put together. I'm sure her next Bo will do her proud after she unloads the Mayor diddler.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

What's all the fuss about nude photos? I believe the Mayor was just fulfilling her promise to be "transparent" and this also applied to her clothing, or lack of with her "bodyguard".:wink2:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

VladDracul said:


> From what I can see, old Penny Forrest seems pretty well put together. I'm sure her next Bo will do her proud after she unloads the Mayor diddler.


Yes the OMW is a handsome woman. The mayor must have been doing some nasty stuff for him to make him cheat on his wife with her.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Um Excuse Me said:


> What's all the fuss about nude photos? I believe the Mayor was just fulfilling her promise to be "transparent" and this also applied to her clothing, or lack of with her "bodyguard".:wink2:


I'll pass on looking at those pics if they ever surface. Ick.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

bandit.45 said:


> Yes the OMW is a handsome woman. The mayor must have been doing some nasty stuff for him to make him cheat on his wife with her.


According to some pics, the mayor looks pretty hot herself. 

Of the three in the triangle, only the dude, who's getting two pieces, looks to be the unattractive one. :scratchhead:

(of course, being a guy, I could be wrong... the ladies would know better than I on his aesthetic desirability)


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

bandit.45 said:


> So....morning knob jobs in the cemetery? How romantic.


Head amongst the head stones!


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Head amongst the head stones!


Hahaha. More like chin between pebbles...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

lostmyreligion said:


> Hahaha. More like chin between pebbles...


or blowing between the bodies
sucking in the cemetery
head with the dead


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> or blowing between the bodies
> sucking in the cemetery
> head with the dead



Technically speaking: Mouth-Holstering the Nightstick:grin2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)




----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

and 




About a certain area of Birmingham, St Philip's Cathedral churchyard where certain Nashville Mayoral activities were undertaken late at night.



> "I lost my heart at the back of Rackhams, down amongst the old gravestones.
> She was gentle, she was kind,
> she had an understanding mind,
> She had RIP embossed on her behind"


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I wonder if he reciprocated

(sharing link only in case there is a filter/TAM violation in posting the actual image -- it is not explicit, but highly suggestive, as are the words)

https://www.allmusic.com/album/let-them-eat-*****-mw0000050563


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Boffin' near the coffins.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

If any group that should be used to the idea that infidelity is rampant in the US (and elsewhere as well) it should be us.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Talk about bad timing. I've learned the International Christian Media convention is happening this week in Nashville (Proclaim 18). All of the big name religious broadcasters will be there along with Vice President Mike Pence.  Now, I'm wondering if the Mayor will make an appearance to welcome them to her fine city? ray:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Vanderbilt University put out a survey indicating that the mayor still has a favorable status among her constituents. I find it interesting that the poll juxtaposes her antics with those of Trump. 

https://news.vanderbilt.edu/2018/02/27/vanderbilt-poll-nashville-preview-mayor-barry-approval-at-61-percent/

What is disturbing to me is that no mention is made of her husband Bruce, who is a tenured professor at the University. You would have though that they would have mentioned him in passing, given he is one of their own.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Talk about bad timing. I've learned the International Christian Media convention is happening this week in Nashville (Proclaim 18). All of the big name religious broadcasters will be there along with Vice President Mike Pence. Now, I'm wondering if the Mayor will make an appearance to welcome them to her fine city? ray:


Wouldn't put it past her. 

There is a USA today piece out today reporting that her office is refusing to turn over evidence to investigators. https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/02/26/despite-transparency-pledge-nashville-mayors-office-withholds-affair-files/375587002/


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey, check this out. This is really weird.

https://twitter.com/brucebarry?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Hey, check this out. This is really weird.
> 
> https://twitter.com/brucebarry?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


It wouldn't link up.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Not sure why it wont link, but it's his twitter account and he's re-tweeting her comments... Its really hard to tell what his angle is...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

bandit.45 said:


> Boffin' near the coffins.


Too bad the vehicle was a Suburban and not a Hummer!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Too bad the vehicle was a Suburban and not a Hummer!


Or a Ram pickup.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

bandit.45 said:


> Or a Ram pickup.


Sounds like it should have been a Cavalier--best match to their attitude and most likely more accurately descriptive of the quality of the affair.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Based on how this unfolded, perhaps it should have been a Ford Probe....


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Based on how this unfolded, perhaps it should have been a Ford Probe....


Probe? I think you just turned the double entendre into a triple entendre! Well done.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

NASHVILLE, TN (WSMV) - reports the following:
"Since Mayor Megan Barry admitted to an affair with her former bodyguard Sgt. Rob Forrest on Jan. 31, one voice has been notably absent in the scandal -- that of her husband, Bruce Barry. 
That ended today when the Vanderbilt sociology professor tweeted multiple times in support of his wife."

WTF, he is much better person than I would ever be in a situation like that. Let's see; his wife basically ****'s on him for two years with another man and he still supports her? 

Can you say cuckold?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> And now they have found nude pics on the officer's phone that may indicate he took them during duty hours.
> 
> https://patch.com/tennessee/nashville/tbi-nude-photos-mayor-s-bodyguard-s-phone





> "The allegations of photos taken of myself are very troubling and infuriating if true. While I have not seen the photos in question, if they were of me, they were taken without my knowledge or permission and a complete invasion of my privacy."


Exactly what privacy could be expected if a person is conducting an illicit love affair with a subordinate? 

She was already allowing him to take liberties with her body, so why was taking liberties with photographs of her off limits?

Oh! In case her husband saw them! Yeah! Got it!


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Um Excuse Me said:


> WTF, he is much better person than I would ever be in a situation like that. Let's see; his wife basically ****'s on him for two years with another man and he still supports her?
> 
> Can you say cuckold?


The husband may be doing students or teaching assistants and not really give a crap what his old lady does.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

VladDracul said:


> The husband may be doing students of teaching assistants and not really give a crap what his old lady does.


Maybe. It is quite possible that Bruce probably knew full well what his WW was up to and probably didn't care. From everything I read it would seem to me that their marriage had degenerated to roommate status by the time their druggie son died. You don't see any public pictures of him accompanying his wife anywhere. I looked and looked and could not find any.

P.S.: And as for him tweeting in support of his wife? He has to. I would imagine the majority of faculty and patrons of Vanderbilt U are liberal Democrats. As a tenured professor it would be career suicide for him to do otherwise. He's stuck.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Exactly what privacy could be expected if a person is conducting an illicit love affair with a subordinate?
> 
> She was already allowing him to take liberties with her body, so why was taking liberties with photographs of her off limits?
> 
> Oh! In case her husband saw them! Yeah! Got it!


They aren't looking so much at the content as _when_ the content was taken. If they prove that those pics were taken during the time when the officer was clocked in as "on duty", then he was taking regular pay and overtime pay from the public in a fraudulent manner. Is this a criminal offense? I don't know, probably.

No one cares about her affair. It's the improper use of public resources that the investigators are concerned about.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bruce Barry breaks the silence on his wife's affair, tweeting su - WSMV News 4

Really the article tells nothing. However, Bruce's pacifist leanings and politics compel him to play nice. Here is an excerpt from his Vanderbilt web page about him. 



> Prof. Barry is a past president of the International Association for Conflict Management, and a past chair of the Conflict Management Division of the Academy of Management. He is currently Editor in Chief of Business Ethics Quarterly (published by Cambridge University Press) and a member of the editorial boards of Negotiation and Conflict Management Research and Work and Occupations. His (co-authored) books on negotiation (published by McGraw-Hill) are among the most widely adopted texts on that subject in colleges and universities worldwide.
> 
> A native of New York, Prof. Barry earned undergraduate and master’s degrees at the University of Virginia and a Ph.D. at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. He joined the Vanderbilt faculty in 1991 and was Director of the Owen School’s Ph.D. Program in Management from 1998-2004. He was Chair of the Vanderbilt University Faculty Senate in 2008-09. He has also taught at UNC-Chapel Hill and at Duke University, and has been a visiting professor at the Melbourne Business School and the Queensland University of Technology in Australia.
> 
> He is on the national board of directors of the American Civil Liberties Union, and is a past president of the American Civil Liberties Union of Tennessee. On the side he’s a long-time contributing writer on political, economic, and social issues for the Nashville Scene. He is married to Megan Barry, who is currently the mayor of Nashville, Tennessee.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"Barry is a past president of the International Association for Conflict Management"

ROFFL!

Classic technique!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

That dude’s hairdo is enough to tell you pretty much everything you need to about what he’ll wind up doing:

Nothing.

But hey, at least the OM’s BW is divorcing him.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

GusPolinski said:


> That dude’s hairdo is enough to tell you pretty much everything you need to about what he’ll wind up doing:
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> But hey, at least the OM’s BW is divorcing him.


Perhaps if they make another Back To The Future sequel, he could be "Doc"


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like at least one group is starting up a petition drive for a recall election. 

https://patch.com/tennessee/nashville/nashville-group-wants-recall-mayor


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

bandit.45 said:


> Looks like at least one group is starting up a petition drive for a recall election.
> 
> https://patch.com/tennessee/nashville/nashville-group-wants-recall-mayor


They should call it the "Yank the Skank Drive".


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Yes the OMW is a handsome woman. The mayor must have been doing some nasty stuff for him to make him cheat on his wife with her.


 She's a mini-Hillary Clinton, acts wise, looks wise, and dress wise. I expect Forrest was in it for the power not the glamour. And I agree with @bandit.45 , if the nude pics are released, there isn't enough Eye Bleach in the world to un-see that.

e.t.a. She should hook up with the attention ***** scumbag Broward sheriff. They'd be perfect together.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Perhaps if they make another Back To The Future sequel, he could be "Doc"


Damn. He needs *three* new things:

1) A new barber
2) A new makeover
3) A new divorce attorney


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

From what I have heard, spending a lot of time in Nashville with my business, she and her husband have an "arrangement". They are married in name only. She does her thing, and he does his. I would be he has a lady on the side. She is an embarrassment to Davidson County.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Lonely husband 42301 said:


> From what I have heard, spending a lot of time in Nashville with my business, *she and her husband have an "arrangement".* They are married in name only. She does her thing, and he does his. I would be he has a lady on the side. She is an embarrassment to Davidson County.


If it weren't public funds financing their trysts I'd bet this wouldn't make as many waves apart from the tabloids.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

What is it with big city mayors and the surname Barry?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey, goodbye....

Nashville Mayor expected to resign Tuesday: https://www.tennessean.com/story/ne...n-press-conference-tuesday-morning/398440002/


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Ouch

Nashville Mayor Megan Barry pleads guilty to felony theft 

https://www.tennessean.com/story/ne...indicted-amid-affair-investigation/366593002/


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/06/politics/nashville-mayor-megan-barry-resigns/index.html


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Cromer said:


> Ouch
> 
> Nashville Mayor Megan Barry pleads guilty to felony theft
> 
> https://www.tennessean.com/story/ne...indicted-amid-affair-investigation/366593002/


Well, I sure hope that sausage was worth it. More importantly, what's going to happen to ole Sarge? Does he get off scott free? Or, should we say Barry free?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Talk about bad timing. I've learned the International Christian Media convention is happening this week in Nashville (Proclaim 18). All of the big name religious broadcasters will be there along with Vice President Mike Pence. Now, I'm wondering if the Mayor will make an appearance to welcome them to her fine city? ray:


It will give her a chance to beg for redemption. the Christians have it covered.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Whole thing is a damn tragedy. Totally unnecessary, and now she's ruined her career. 

O wait! She's a shoe-in as a pundit for CNBC!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Whole thing is a damn tragedy. Totally unnecessary, and now she's ruined her career.
> 
> O wait! She's a shoe-in as a pundit for CNBC!


Or Fox News.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

bandit.45 said:


> Whole thing is a damn tragedy. Totally unnecessary, and now she's ruined her career.
> 
> O wait! She's a shoe-in as a pundit for CNBC!


Yes it is, and yes she is. Just waiting for the nude pictures to mysteriously pop up on the TMZ website. Looks like that "trip around the world" they took is going to be pretty costly.:lol:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

TX-SC said:


> Or Fox News.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No, she's not hot enough. You have to look like an ex-Playboy model to get a job with Fox.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Well, I sure hope that sausage was worth it. More importantly, what's going to happen to ole Sarge? Does he get off scott free? Or, should we say Barry free?


Oh, he's not getting away with anything. This, on top of his BW divorcing him, will prove to be quite costly in the end.

https://www.tennessean.com/story/ne...ir-mayor-megan-barry-pleads-guilty/398576002/


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Um Excuse Me said:


> More importantly, what's going to happen to ole Sarge? Does he get off scott free?


She probably flipped on him in exchange for the three year probation. Guess the ****'s going to be in the other mouth soon.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> She probably flipped on him in exchange for the three year probation. Guess the ****'s going to be in the other mouth soon.


Oh I bet she squealed like the little piggy she is ...oink! oink! 

For the prosecutor to have filed a direct information, bypassing an indictment, and then for a plea deal to have been struck this fast? She knew she was going to be charged weeks ago. This was all a show to get her done and out of there. The Tennessee Democratic Party wants this whole fiasco to just go away as fast as possible.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Damn, that mayoral p***y cost him a lot of money..... >


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

A prostitute would have been a better overall investment, likely better in bed too!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"Last month, authorities charged in court documents that newly discovered nude cell phone photos may be evidence that Barry and Forrest were having an affair while he was being paid to be her bodyguard."

Looks like he took his job, literally.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

And still no word from the poor emasculated betrayed husband. Nothin' like having your wife's affair rubbed in your face for everyone to see. :banghead:


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> A prostitute would have been a better overall investment, likely better in bed too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't know. Word has it that she demoed suck starting a police motorcycle. By the way, she resigned as part of a plea deal.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't take any humor in what has happened. These two people ruined their family's lives, put them all in the glare of the public eye, and basically stole resources from the taxpayers of Nashville.

This is not a partisan politics issue. It is a character issue. Politics of all stripe should take heed.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

michzz said:


> This is not a partisan politics issue. It is a character issue. Politics of all stripe should take heed.


Ha, don't hold your breath on that one.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

thummper said:


> And still no word from the poor emasculated betrayed husband. Nothin' like having your wife's affair rubbed in your face for everyone to see. :banghead:


I think he posted something positive about her on twitter. It is probably on this thread a few pages back. He sounds like the passive type I always talk about.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

sokillme said:


> I think he posted something positive about her on twitter. It is probably on this thread a few pages back. He sounds like the passive type I always talk about.


I wouldn't be surprised if he paid her fine and asks to do her probation for her LOL.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I saw the NBC Nightly News tonight....... this is far from over.....

"I can promise this" ...... yes I am of awareness.

I just don't share it...... I'm actually not allowed to.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> Or Fox News.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





bandit.45 said:


> Whole thing is a damn tragedy. Totally unnecessary, and now she's ruined her career.
> 
> O wait! She's a shoe-in as a pundit for CNBC!


 Little HRC on the mic. 

As for TX-SC's suggestion of Fox news, I don't think they'd want any part of little Hillary and her corrupt democratic self.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Little HRC on the mic.
> 
> As for TX-SC's suggestion of Fox news, I don't think they'd want any part of little Hillary and her corrupt democratic self.


A little off topic, but aside from being a Democrat and female, I don't really see a HRC comparison. Was HRC accused of infidelity?

My post was in regard to tending to have less than honorable people onboard, for which the honorable mayor would fit right in.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> A little off topic, but aside from being a Democrat and female, I don't really see a HRC comparison. Was HRC accused of infidelity?
> 
> My post was in regard to tending to have less than honorable people onboard, for which the honorable mayor would fit right in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 You don't see a similarity?

She dresses in clothes that look like bags.
She's got a smug smirk even when she is confessing to theft and resigning as mayor.
She's a Liar.
She won't budge from her lies of innocence until the house of cards has already collapsed.
She's got the integrity of a weasel.
She's cocky (no pun intended).
She's a crook.
She pours the bull**** on so thick even her fans wouldn't believe what she says.
She thinks/thought she was above the law.

HRC might not have been accused of infidelity (Rumours about Huma, Yoko Ono, and a few other women notwithstanding) but she sure was complicit in Bill's affairs, by slandering and dragging through the mud ALL of the women that he cavorted with, willing and unwilling, in order to protect Bill's and her own ass to make sure she had a political future.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Rubix Cubed said:


> You don't see a similarity?
> 
> She dresses in clothes that look like bags.
> She's got a smug smirk even when she is confessing to theft and resigning as mayor.
> ...


No, I don't really see a comparison aside from them both being female and politicians. Denying and smugness could be assigned to many politicians, including Trump, Bush, Obama, and many others. But, it's a debate for another day and a different TAM forum.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arobk (Mar 17, 2017)

TX-SC said:


> A little off topic, but aside from being a Democrat and female, I don't really see a HRC comparison. Was HRC accused of infidelity?
> 
> My post was in regard to tending to have less than honorable people onboard, for which the honorable mayor would fit right in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Trump accused her during the campaign. There is no real proof as far as I know. Some right wing Provocateur went as far as asking Chelsea Clinton and Webb Hubbell if he was actually her father.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

If i was the ex-mayor, i would be more concern of having my pictures leaked out of to the internet....then again it might be the only time her husband might have see them.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

And she's just soooo furious about the nudes, which she adamantly claims were taken without her knowledge, permission, or consent. Well, uh, if one of those photos was of her "private area" how could she NOT know that he was photographing her?


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> No, I don't really see a comparison aside from them both being female and politicians.
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Of course you don't. They could be identical twins, and if it truthfully disparaged HRC in any fashion, her sycophantic supporters would never acknowledge it.

e.t.a. We weren't talking about other politicians. We were talking about HRC and Barry, so save the strawman argument.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Of course you don't. They could be identical twins, and if it truthfully disparaged HRC in any fashion, her sycophantic supporters would never acknowledge it.


Oh Jesus dude lay off. I didn't vote for her. Honestly, I just don't see a comparison.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> Oh Jesus dude lay off. I didn't vote for her. Honestly, I just don't see a comparison.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Why should I lay off? You chose to comment on my observation, and dismiss it. I am defending my observation with valid comparisons. Now you play the victim when you get called out.You must be a millennial trapped in an old body. Don't comment if you don't want a discussion, after all this is a *DISCUSSION* board, and definitely don't comment and then try to shut the person you commented on down. Shows poor character and a lack of belief in your own word.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

thummper said:


> And she's just soooo furious about the nudes, which she adamantly claims were taken without her knowledge, permission, or consent. Well, uh, if one of those photos was of her "private area" how could she NOT know that he was photographing her?


They were found on HER phone. So if this is the case, she was lying if she said she was not aware they existed.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

thummper said:


> And she's just soooo furious about the nudes, which she adamantly claims were taken without her knowledge, permission, or consent. Well, uh, if one of those photos was of her "private area" how could she NOT know that he was photographing her?


Sounds like ole Sarge snagged a picture of her moose knuckle...:toast:


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> A little off topic, but aside from being a Democrat and female, I don't really see a HRC comparison. Was HRC accused of infidelity?
> 
> My post was in regard to tending to have less than honorable people onboard, for which the honorable mayor would fit right in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


More like the husband is HRC.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> They were found on HER phone. So if this is the case, she was lying if she said she was not aware they existed.


Wow, a politician that lied.....

The speed in which this has gone down is surprising, nothing government moves this quick and I got a feeling they are trying to hide something bigger in this mess. Either that or someone higher up than her held a grudge forced this. 

From what I read he still gets his pension which is around 80k a year, course after lawyers and his future ex clean him out he'll be working security at Walmart to make ends meet. It's always amazing just how smart people do such stupid things in affairs.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

The one that made me SMH (well, one of the things anyway) was when she claimed she was cooperating fully with the authorities. But the TBI had to issue a search warrant to seize her phone because she refused to willingly turn it over to them. If that wasn't enough, when they finally did get t she refused to unlock the phone. They're still working through a third party to get it unlocked.

Yeah, that's some full cooperation there.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Moose knuckle????!!!!!!!! :rofl: Absolutely hilarious!!! I've never heard that particular bit of female anatomy described that way.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

3putt said:


> The one that made me SMH (well, one of the things anyway) was when she claimed she was cooperating fully with the authorities. But the TBI had to issue a search warrant to seize her phone because she refused to willingly turn it over to them. If that wasn't enough, when they finally did get t she refused to unlock the phone. They're still working through a third party to get it unlocked.
> 
> Yeah, that's some full cooperation there.


...which will cause the investigation to use even more public $$$.

Not a great way for her to endear herself to her constituents.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> ...which will cause the investigation to use even more public $$$.
> 
> Not a great way for her to endear herself to her constituents.


Yep. She just keeps making it worse.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

3putt said:


> The one that made me SMH (well, one of the things anyway) was when she claimed she was cooperating fully with the authorities. But the TBI had to issue a search warrant to seize her phone because she refused to willingly turn it over to them. If that wasn't enough, when they finally did get t she refused to unlock the phone. They're still working through a third party to get it unlocked.
> 
> Yeah, that's some full cooperation there.


Wow, the mayor should have used Bleachbit or taken a hammer to it like Hillary did. Apparently, neither of those are against the law.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Maybe she thought the boyfriend was try to get her "private parts" speak into his cell phone when he said, "I plan on making that thing talk to me."


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Apparently if you're a powerful woman, it's okay to prey on a subordinate...anyone doubt that if a human with a "Y" chromosome had done the same thing with a opposite sex subordinate, the popular culture Birkenstock brigade would have been marching in the streets and calling for his head and for gelding as well just to make sure it never happened again to some poor helpless thing.

No, Barry got caught because they used and abused the public treasury...and she and Sgt. **** Head had to pay it back, face the judge as well as the music, for that. I wonder if Sgt. Head can join the #metoo movement? Probably not. Wrong plumbing. 

Oh, and her female friends and liberal political fellow travelers, and even the women newscasters gathered round to comfort her in this time of travail. They are soooooo sorry and soooooo surprised and she was such a rising star and excuse me while I puke.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

23cm said:


> Apparently if you're a powerful woman, it's okay to prey on a subordinate...anyone doubt that if a human with a "Y" chromosome had done the same thing with a opposite sex subordinate, the popular culture Birkenstock brigade would have been marching in the streets and calling for his head and for gelding as well just to make sure it never happened again to some poor helpless thing.
> 
> No, Berry got caught because they used and abused the public treasury...and she and Sgt. **** Head had to pay it back, face the judge as well as the music, for that. I wonder if Sgt. Head can join the #metoo movement? Probably not. Wrong plumbing.
> 
> Oh, and her female friends and liberal political fellow travelers, and even the women newscasters gathered round to comfort her in this time of travail. They are soooooo sorry and soooooo surprised and she was such a rising star and excuse me while I puke.


Depends on the affiliation of the male in question. Those same forces that would generally lambaste a man for doing this exact same thing were more than happy to look the other way, or settle for a wink and a not, when the man was Bill Clinton. Moreover, they were thrilled to support his wife who publicly attacked the victims of his predatory behavior.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Why should I lay off? ... this is a *DISCUSSION* board...


But not a soapbox.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

michzz said:


> But not a soapbox.


 I expressed my opinion, someone didn't agree and I defended my position. Hardly being on a soapbox, but I guess if you didn't agree you'd need to sling **** wherever you could, so you did, 5 days too late I might add.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lets keep it civil fellow citizens.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator Message:*

Please keep it on topic, folks.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Ouch
> 
> Nashville Mayor Megan Barry pleads guilty to felony theft
> 
> https://www.tennessean.com/story/ne...indicted-amid-affair-investigation/366593002/


My irony meter went into overload, here:-



> She enjoyed approval ratings topping 70 percent before the scandal and 61 percent weeks after she announced the affair. *The 54-year-old oversaw a business-friendly, socially-progressive agenda and was known for her accessibility*.


Yeah. I *bet* she was. 

Was Sergeant Barry her first affair, I wonder?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Was Sergeant Barry her first affair, I wonder?


Highly doubtful. Some have speculated she and husband had an "open" relationship, but it is not confirmed. I foresee that she and her husband will let the furor die down and then discreetly divorce later on. She has become a liability to him and his collegiate career.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> My irony meter went into overload, here:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Um Excuse Me said:


> ..


She looks kind of "****-eyed"! ((((RIM SHOT))))


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Amplexor said:


> She looks kind of "****-eyed"! ((((RIM SHOT))))


Looks like a "rim-shot" might be exactly what she's getting!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Looks like a "rim-shot" might be exactly what she's getting!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Highly doubtful. Some have speculated she and husband had an "open" relationship, but it is not confirmed. I foresee that she and her husband will let the furor die down and then discreetly divorce later on. She has become a liability to him and his collegiate career.


There was a reported dalliance with a fireman, I now recall?


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

bandit.45 said:


> Highly doubtful. Some have speculated she and husband had an "open" relationship, but it is not confirmed. I foresee that she and her husband will let the furor die down and then discreetly divorce later on. She has become a liability to him and his collegiate career.


I don't want to tread into politics at all. I have liberal and conservative friends whom I love very much. With that said, in my own experience, when a liberal couple enters into an open marriage it's because the woman is the dominant in the marriage and the man is very submissive. I've known two very liberal couples that had open marriages but what that actually meant was that the wife was dating whomever she wanted and the husband was not dating anyone. In the one case where I knew a conservative couple that were in an open marriage, they both dated other people. With liberal couples I've observed a reverse of normal gender roles. The women are the male role and vice versa. If that works for them, no skin off my back. To each their own.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> There was a reported dalliance with a fireman, I now recall?


:wink2::awink:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You guys are a riot.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Why are we discussing this? Everyone knows a politician can’t keep
It zipped up


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I could have happily gone through the rest of my life without knowing what a "moose knuckle" was.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

And now Fox News fires the first volley at the DNC. They just can't help themselves. 

NBC News hides party affiliation of disgraced Democratic Nashville Mayor Megan Barry | Fox News


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't watch a lot of TV but I didn't see a hell of a lot about it. On the "moose knuckle", I think a much classier term is "camel toe".


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

It looks like Megan is refunding at least half of her campaign donations. 

https://patch.com/tennessee/nashville/ex-mayor-offers-donors-refunds-after-resignation


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

bandit.45 said:


> It looks like Megan is refunding at least half of her campaign donations.
> 
> https://patch.com/tennessee/nashville/ex-mayor-offers-donors-refunds-after-resignation


"Pay to the order of Iron Balls McGinty, one dollar and NINE CENTS!"

-Navin R Johnson


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Joking aside, this case is a great study on infidelity. Look at this woman. She was being groomed by her party to make a serious run for the presidency in 2024 if they loose in 2020. She was loved by democrats and was fairly well received by republicans. I think there's a darn good chance she could have been the first female president. Especially considering the U.S. likes to change up parties in the white house every 8 years. Her future was excessively bright and she threw it all in the trash. For what? 10 minutes of sweaty humping? I've seen this guy, 10 minutes is being generous. Threw her entire future away and will probably go to jail since she defrauded the taxpayers with his overtime pay (for servicing her).

I just can't fathom people sometimes. Why is it so hard for some people to do the right thing?


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

VermiciousKnid said:


> *Joking aside, this case is a great study on infidelity. * Look at this woman. She was being groomed by her party to make a serious run for the presidency in 2024 if they loose in 2020. She was loved by democrats and was fairly well received by republicans. I think there's a darn good chance she could have been the first female president. Especially considering the U.S. likes to change up parties in the white house every 8 years. Her future was excessively bright and she threw it all in the trash. For what? 10 minutes of sweaty humping? I've seen this guy, 10 minutes is being generous. Threw her entire future away and will probably go to jail since she defrauded the taxpayers with his overtime pay (for servicing her).
> 
> I just can't fathom people sometimes. Why is it so hard for some people to do the right thing?


And also how power can corrupt someone who, supposedly, came into office with good intentions for her constituents.

She could do it because she had the power.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

VermiciousKnid said:


> Joking aside, this case is a great study on infidelity. Look at this woman. She was being groomed by her party to make a serious run for the presidency in 2024 if they loose in 2020. She was loved by democrats and was fairly well received by republicans. I think there's a darn good chance she could have been the first female president. Especially considering the U.S. likes to change up parties in the white house every 8 years. Her future was excessively bright and she threw it all in the trash. For what? 10 minutes of sweaty humping? I've seen this guy, 10 minutes is being generous. Threw her entire future away and will probably go to jail since she defrauded the taxpayers with his overtime pay (for servicing her).
> 
> I just can't fathom people sometimes. Why is it so hard for some people to do the right thing?


Well, apparently the Phallic Goggles were fogged up. 

Never ever underestimate the power of a P***y & P***s, and what some people will do to get it, keep it, & abuse it.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

She was just an arrogant, self-absorbed cheater and thought she could get by with it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

karole said:


> She was just an arrogant, self-absorbed cheater and thought she could get by with it.


You know, this might just be the first time she got caught cheating, but not the first time she cheated?


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> You know, this might just be the first time she got caught cheating, but not the first time she cheated?


Yeah, I suspect ole Sarge could confirm if she has a giblet pouch or not.......:iagree:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I work with an arcitect homed in Nashville and she tells me the scuttlebut is that Megan is rumored to have had a prior affair with a firefighter....unconfirmed.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I work with an arcitect homed in Nashville and she tells me the scuttlebut is that Megan is rumored to have had a prior affair with a firefighter....unconfirmed.


I saw a newspaper report on that, too. 

Maybe she has a thing for men in uniforms?

She issued a statement denying multiple affairs with other city employees. Dear lord! What a mess!
https://www.bizjournals.com/nashvil...or-megan-barry-denies-additional-affairs.html


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

7d454d928e34e2ab311baa3fd237857c.jpg


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Malaise said:


> And also how power can corrupt someone who, supposedly, came into office with good intentions for her constituents.
> 
> She could do it because she had the power.


Power can corrupt but I think this was just more simple greed on both parties. For someone who was supposed to be a rising star in politics she didn't make it out of the starting gate really. She could have survived the affair scandal but the money which was so easy to figure out and so obvious was beyond stupid.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

An update on Barry. Apparently life is still good for Nashville's beloved former mayor. She is back to hanging out with Nashville musicians, DJ-ing at record stores, talking to her adoring fans on Facebook and Twitter... 

Her Facebook page is very busy with news of her travels, attending concerts, and hobnobbing with the Nashville elite. Her husband is nowhere mentioned of course. You wouldn't even know she was married.


Former mayor Megan Barry talks life after resignation - WKRN


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Well hopefully her BH finally says he has had enough humiliation from this traitor, and she finds herself facing a future single life as a known cheater.

There will always be some desperate sod willing to take that on eventually......but the vast majority of decent men wouldn’t come near her.


----------

